# How many of you like tone-mapped people ?



## vipgraphx (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried this in some soccer shots of my daughter, My wife hates it but I kinda like it. Its real(fake) if you understand what I mean.




ari1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




ari2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I put this in HDR because it uses similar techniques..

make sure you click on the image and then click on flickr to see the bigger image with more detail


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 8, 2011)

If you like it that's all that matters 

Personally I think in some situations it can look ok. In the case of your photos it gives them a three-dimensional feeling. (But also a very fake and processed feeling)


----------



## Destin (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it's a little overdone on your examples. I've tried it on portraits but never sports photos (opens photoshop to try it)


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 8, 2011)

The effect can be nice but you overdid it indeed


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah I have seen some really nice photos out there on the net. I cant just quite get it yet but I will. I personally really like these two images even though they look real/fake thats kinda what I like...but there also is another style that really looks good.

here is a samples of one photographer who's pictures that i saw on flickr that got me started in this direction.



215 by mikeyeh88, on Flickr



Texan cheerleader by mikeyeh88, on Flickr



0308 by mikeyeh88, on Flickr

and these are from another photographer. This guys stuff is amaizing!! go through his photos..just amaizing!!
The Undead Unsober | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Are You Being Served? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2011)

Tone mapped people are weird. At first I am like ACK! There is an immediate reaction that REALLY does bother me a lot.

But then I look a little closer, and I can't quite see what it is that I don't like and the image kind of comes into focus for me. Overall though, I don't think it's my thing.


----------



## ann (Dec 8, 2011)

the hockey isn't too bad, the cheerleaders..........are you kidding me. they look awful. I don't know any woman who wants skin tones like that. ugh.

This is very much a dave hill effect that has been around for a long time.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't like it. Occasionally I will see it on a portrait and think "eh thats kind of a creative twist" but thats pretty much it. I tend to give more leeway with portraits than sports. To me, the sport and action should be the focus, not some destracting effect. Now, I have seen some cool sports THEMED shoots for advertisements, but that is a whole different ballgame. (no pun intended) That is just me though.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I think some places it can be done but women definitely a no no...  I think rough tough sports guys look ok.  Shooting your daughter playing soccer probably not the best place for it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 8, 2011)

The better HDRs I've seen have the background tone-mapped but not the people.  Try placing the people in a separate layer from the HDR entirely and you might like the results better.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah good idea I will try that.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Dec 9, 2011)

The hockey shot looks like a Norman Rockwell at first glance (obviously not so much in subject as in look and feel) just saying! 

I have to agree with whats been said, most of the time it does really strange things to skin tones, however in the hockey shot because there isn't much exposed skin, it does have some merit.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 9, 2011)

Good input! I guess I am one of the only ones out there that really likes this style of processing. My wife is with the majority here she does not like it on people. She said it makes them look like they have bruises...I can see that. I am on a mission to figure a way to do this but keep the skin tones smoother. 

Now I have always been a fan of abstract art maybe this has a little influence on why I like HDR and these images.

Thanks again.


----------



## Destin (Dec 9, 2011)

After reading this thread I wanted to try it out for myself, but less extreme. So I imported a photo from this soccer season back into lightroom and tonemapped in HDR Efex Pro. I kinda like the added texture!

Original Shot:






Tonemapped:


----------



## Destin (Dec 9, 2011)

And another I just did:

Original:





TM:





And just for fun, added some masking/desaturation:


----------



## bazooka (Dec 9, 2011)

Destin, that last one is nice!


----------



## Destin (Dec 9, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Destin, that last one is nice!



Thanks man! I'm debating on starting to offer this type of editing on my website for a slight increase in price over normal sports prints. I just don't know if parents would be as into it as photographers are lol


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

You wont know till you try it. Love the hockey tonemapped, the others in the OP thread were a bit overdone. I agree with Ann 100%. I love Dave Hill, love his work but think it needs to fit a particular situation.


----------



## MatteoSaeed (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like the details,


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 23, 2011)

Guess you could say I'm not a big fan of Ton Mapping with people. I much prefer natural features. the Cheerleaders is a perfect example.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is a picture of my son at the beach




head out of sand by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I think with a little more playing around it might a good piece. Need to edit the skin more.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2011)

I like them in the right context, and think the argument that they look "fake" or surreal, is silly. You are producing your art, you are trying to make it visually interesting and not just run of the mill photograph, and I get that.

I do like the look in the right context (mostly sports), and dig how it makes clothing/ uniforms appear.

Here might be your new favorite photographer, who rocks at this stuff: Dave Hill Photography | Commercial


----------



## Bynx (Dec 23, 2011)

Dave Hill is my hero. Love his work.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 23, 2011)

Dominantly thanks for the link he has pretty cool looking stuff. I also like Jill Greenburg

Crying Babies - ABC News

Jill Greenberg Studio :: Photos

I really like her style!


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 24, 2011)

Why do you feel that the HDR effect on the skin tones are more pleasing then your son's natural skin tone?  I know I must be missing something here, but I just can't get comfortable with the results.  I guess for an old war horse like me, change is harder then I thought.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 24, 2011)

Its not that I don't love his natural skin tone I am just trying to figure out the way that Jill Greenberg processes her photos. They looked like they have been airbrushed for a vary talented artist. If I could come close to this than I would love to be able to enlarge the prints on canvas.

The original tone mapping I think is kind of cool because if done right it adds a different dynamic to the photo. I know its not for everyone.


----------



## JustinFore (Dec 24, 2011)

Since you're asking for opinions, I think tone mapping has no place on skin...unless the goal is to make your subjects to appear sick, unhealthy, or deathly.  On the other hand, I can appreciate the artistic affect on clothes and other items.  Perhaps it can be more appreciated if you mask out the skin and apply the tone mapping on everything else.  (or HIGHLY reduce it on the skin)


----------

